# New 125 Gallon



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

Most of you know that I had a 135 gallon that I set up in February just to have it bust open two months later in April. Well, I had onto my stand of course and have been on the look out for a 120-150 gallon tank for cheap. The only places I could initially find a tank that large were the two local fish stores near me. One wanted $375 (no tax if I paid cash) and the other wanted $379 (plus tax) and I thought these were way too much for 120 gallon tanks. Then two weeks ago I spotted a 125 gallon tank on sale at Petsmart for $329 so I set aside some money and bought it yesterday. I set it up for cycling and it should be ready in about a month. So hopefully now maybe I can raise my Ghost Knife to a ripe old age since Pepe died when the tank busted and he was nearly a foot long. Pepe Jr. is now about 4" and I intend to hang to him as long as possible. Anyway here's a pic of it I took today.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

nice tank 
I wish i could afford one that big.... i dont even have the floor space.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

<3~Pleco~<3 said:


> nice tank
> I wish i could afford one that big.... i dont even have the floor space.


Thanks very much. 

I also luckily have concrete floors that I had stained in January after ditching my ugly carpet. For anyone planning on anything larger than a 55 gallon I would not recommend putting the weight (1200-1500 pounds in my case) on wood, laminate, or carpet.


----------



## Guest (Aug 17, 2009)

nice looking tank GK.


----------



## IAN (Apr 14, 2008)

Hey that looks great!. The only place I have room for something like that (I already used the room LOL) is outside. I got a used 100gallon for $100 with a stand, and had to crack it by trying to clean it myself. I patched it and it still holds water...but as you can imagine, I'm very sad.


----------



## <3~Pleco~<3 (Jan 31, 2009)

wow a 100 gallon tank for 100 bucks. Good deal you found.
too bad the glass cracked.


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Nice tank GK  I look forward to seeing its' progression.


----------

